# Datenbank Anlegen - Klappt nicht



## skibby (15. Nov. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade einen auf einen frischen vServer die ISPConfig 3.0.1 installiert (vom Provider gab's ne vorlage dazu).

Aktueller Status ist:
Mail geht
FTP geht
HTTP geht
SQL geht

Sowiet also alles im grünen Bereich. Nun will ich für ein CMS System eine Datenbank anlegen. Die wird auch erstellt laut ISPconfig ist diese eingetragen. In Wirklichkeit schlägt die anmeldung immer fehl. Eine Prüfung per phpmyadmin ergab das die DB garnicht angelegt wurde. Benutzer wurde auch nicht angelegt. Aber die DB erscheint im ISPconfig Menü.

Im ISPConfig Protokoll habe ich diesen Eintrag:


> Unable to connect to the database


So recht kann ich aber damit nix anfangen, da ich absolut keine ahnung habe wo ich ansetzen soll. Es läuft ja alles.

Weiß da wer Rat?


----------



## Laubie (16. Nov. 2010)

Also ich würde erstmal ordentlich auf die 3.0.3er aktualisieren.

Dabei wirst du ja mal nach dem SQL-root-Kennwort gefragt.
Prüfe am Besten vorher, ob das wirklich richtig ist, nicht dass das Update schief läuft.

Danach probiere alles noch mal. Wenn nicht, guck mal ins ISPConfig-Log ob da Fehler eingetragen sind.

Ach: Wie verbindest du dich mit der SQL-Datenbank?
phpmyadmin? oder von zu Hause irgendwie?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## skibby (16. Nov. 2010)

Folgendes:

Ich greife per Server-IP/phpmyadmin auf die SQL Datenbank zu. Root Login klappt, ISPConfig Login klappt. Allerdings fehlt da schon die "angeblich" neu angelegte Datenbank.

Das CMS System liegt auf dem gleichen Vserver. Sollte also Prima per Localhost funktionieren (sofern du auf eine Firewall/Port freigabe hinaus möchtest).

ISPConfig Update:


> >> Update
> 
> Operating System: Debian Lenny or compatible
> 
> ...


Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Laubie (16. Nov. 2010)

bei OVH gibt es auch eine ISPConfig-Distri.
Hab ich auch mal probiert und ein ähnliches Problem gehabt.
Das root-pw für die MySQL-Tabelle stimmte nicht.

Schau mal, dass du von der Konsole aus ins MySQL kommst.
Sprich, dass dein root-Passwort auch auf der Konsole funktioniert.
Damit dann ISPConfig updaten.
Wenn das klappt, können wir den Rest angehen 

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## skibby (16. Nov. 2010)

Ja per Konsole komme ich ohne Problem aufm MySQL



> mysql -u root -p
> Enter password:
> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
> Your MySQL connection id is 3050
> ...


Was genau meinst du mit OVH?


----------



## Laubie (16. Nov. 2010)

das ist jetzt aber mal wirklich komisch!

Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, ISPConfig nach dem HowTo selbst zu installieren.
Da scheint was nicht richtig installiert zu sein.
Oder du lädst das Update selber runter und installierst es so mal.
(also nicht das update-script nutzen)

OVH ist mein Server-Anbieter (www.ovh.de)

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## skibby (16. Nov. 2010)

So.... wenn jemand diesen Fehler hat beim updaten: 


> Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/mysql.lib.php on line 78


Dem kann ich folgende Lösung anbieten:


> Mit nem Editor diese Datei öffenen:
> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/mysql_clientdb.conf
> .. und kontrollieren das dort das richtige Root Passwort drin steht!
> 
> Quelle: http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?p=398894 <- Da sollte man aber Französisch für können .. und zwar die Sprache


Bei mir stand dort das falsche MySQL Root Kennwort drin. geändert und das update angestoßen -> Fehlerfrei durchgelaufen!

Leider ist mein Problem dadurch immer noch nicht gelöst. Per Weboberfläche solls ne DB geben. PMA sagt da aber was ganz anderes. Ich glaube das da noch irgendwo nen PW für die SQL Datenbank hackt.


----------



## Laubie (17. Nov. 2010)

Hast du mal versucht, diese Datenbank zu löschen und wieder zu erstellen?
Denke, die Datenbank wurde nicht erstellt, da zu dem Zeitpunkt das PW noch falsch war.
Evtl. steht auch noch was in der Job-QUeue?

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## skibby (17. Nov. 2010)

Hio,

ja mehrfach versucht. Job-Queue ist leer, Fehlerprotokoll ist auch leer. Per Weboberfläche klappt es einfach nicht. Die DB steht zwar eingetragen aber die phpmyadmin Oberfläche verrät einem ja die Wahrheit )

Jetzt könnte ich natürlich per PMA oberfläche die DB + User erstellen aber das finde ich irgendwie doof. Weisst du nicht zufällig welche Datei dafür zuständig ist, per ISPconfig Web die DB anzulegen. Denn darin vermute ich Zugangsdaten für den SQL-Root die nicht korrekt sind.


----------



## Laubie (17. Nov. 2010)

Mein Tipp nochmal:
Wenn du nicht schon längst auf einen nicht richtig funktionierenden Server Seiten gehostet hast, installiere Neu.

Nimm ein minimal-Lenny und geh nach dieser Anleitung vor:
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/

Da kannste wenigstens sicher sein, dass alles korrekt ist.
Wer weiß. Du glaubst, alles läuft und in 3 Wochen findest du den nächsten Fehler...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## skibby (17. Nov. 2010)

Eine neuinstallation kommt nicht in frage. Zumal ich mit dieser Anleitung noch nie Erfolg hatte. Mittlerweile habe ich 3-4 verschieden Vserver gehabt und es hat noch nie geklappt.

Dann verbleibe ich erstmal so das ich per PMA die Datenbanken anlegen werde. Bleibt ja eh mein eigener VServer mit 3-5 Webseiten drauf. 

Wenn ich mal wieder Lust und Zeit habe, schaue ich mal ob ich den fehler lösen kann.


----------

